# Cme Uf-80



## JB78 (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried it? I'm in the market for a new keyboard and I have looked at this one quite a bit but haven't heard much about it. I'm also contemplating if I should buy Fatar SL990Xp and combining that with something like the Oxygen8 or the same sized Axiom instead. 

Any tips?

Best regards
Jon


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I don't have the UF80 but I do have the older UF-8.

I think it's a really good keyboard, the feel/weight of the keys are really nice and all the controllers perform really well.

I'm NOT a piano-player or even a keyboard player but I really recommend it.

Behöver du veta något speciellt så är det bara att fråga på :wink: 


Best
Thomas


----------



## JB78 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks alot!

I think I'll go for it then

Best regards
Jon


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Jon,

Might be wise to read some reviews first. I considered buying that keyboard (went with Kurzweil PC88), but all the negative reviews put me off.


----------



## SvK (Apr 12, 2008)

UF-7 owner here......

It's made out of METAL!

worx like a charm USB! no midi needed

love it.

SvK


----------



## synthetic (Apr 12, 2008)

They're... uneven. We got three UF6 (or something, their 61-key version) to use for a tradeshow. Three out of three were broken. I know a guy who has a UF8 and loves it, but apparently they're not consistent. You might get a good one or a bad one. Roll the dice.

Then again NO ONE makes a good 88-key controller these days. Someone make a killer 88-key MIDI controller for $1999 and I'll buy it.


----------



## a7 (May 16, 2008)

I have a UF8 and don't much care for it. I got it mainly due to the breath controller port and because the reviews I read stated that it had one of the better feeling keyboards. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to try one out and since I got the UF8 for something like $250 (online retailer) when they were being blown out to make room for the new models. 

I don't like the keyboard feel. It has a weird approach to weighting and only feels like a real piano on a superficial level. It does feel a lot better than some of the other controllers I tried, though. Which is sad to say. Oh, and this is not to mention the various problems the keyboard has. Sometimes it just decides not to transmit midi and one of the knobs just plain doesn't work.

Anyway, I've been looking for a replacement...



> Then again NO ONE makes a good 88-key controller these days. Someone make a killer 88-key MIDI controller for $1999 and I'll buy it.



...and found this: 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MP8mkII/

I had an old kawai m8000 I sold when I bought the CME. I should've kept the Kawai.

This MP8II is little pricey for me at the moment, so I'm stuck with the CME for now, but I'm saving my pennies.


----------



## artsoundz (May 16, 2008)

fwiw- the SL990 has a fantastic feel- it's different from other Studiologic beds. Having one of the smaller current crop of keyboards on top of the sl990 is great as it gives one another board for playing guitar, for example-which I find uncomfy on a weighted bed.

nothin' wrong with everything in one AND USB though. Still waiting for the perfect solution.


----------



## Waywyn (May 17, 2008)

I had a CME UF6 for quite a while and I kinda liked it, but after a while there was so much stuff I discovered and now I honestly it sucks big time. Well, to be honest, not only the keyboard but the support too. I don't even get into the driver updates.

Maybe I am the only one, but I had problems programming MIDI commands to certain knobs. You don't even see what you assigned to which fader. You have to write it down on paper to know which MIDI command you assigned to which controller.

The keys itseld are really crappy, especially the attack of the black keys totally differs from the white ones.
Plastic is fine for me, but the UF6 was a bit too plastic for me.

Together with the terrible support (sometimes noone replied on the CME forum for about weeks) I think CME suck0r00rz bigtime ... 

To defend them at least a little bit. I can't speak for the new x series. They look pretty good and I had a quick test at my local music store. Also I don't really know what the big difference between the UF6/UF60 is ...

The best thing was, I sold the keyboard on ebay and the buyer was really really exploring everything what you can examine and found out that one LED wasn't working on this knob LED ring. I personally don't care about a broken LED, but it was really awkward when I sold it ... and stated that it is in perfect shape. Especially since I never realize it that it was broken.

I recently got the Axiom 25 of M-Audio (since this is enough for me to have 25 keys) and I am more than pleased. I got 8 drumpads, lots of knobs (no faders really but that's also fine for me) and hellovalot of programming options. Besides all that it is rock stable and massive.

They keys are really balanced and it is a difference of day and night to play on that thing compared to the UF6.

Without bashing too much, but the UF6 was one of the biggest misspurchases I have ever done 

Again, I dunno about the new generations, but all these issues made me to ignore CME completely.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 17, 2008)

I have the older one and I like it. However, when I play my mother's grand piano, I realise that the CME's action is way too heavy. Incredible difference between this "emulated" piano and a real grand.

For me it's ok now, but:

I agree with Alex that the drivers and support really suck.

My next purchase would certainly not be a Chinese product.

Free Tibet!


----------



## kdm (May 17, 2008)

a7 @ Fri May 16 said:


> I have a UF8 and don't much care for it. I got it mainly due to the breath controller port and because the reviews I read stated that it had one of the better feeling keyboards.



I guess you didn't read my review of it then (or I wasn't blunt enough).  Yes, it's action is pretty poor (I think I was a bit more euphemistic in the review). I found the review model I got to be inconsistent - some notes would stick at the top of the key bed; some were slower than others; offsets between notes were inconsistent, etc. It was difficult to play with any sense of phrasing.

Personally I would stay away from the CMEs or MAudio keyboards. The Axiom is the closest I've found to acceptible in the MAudio line. I haven't tried the unweighted CME's, but if the UF8 is any indication, I would pass there as well. Sorry, I don't know if the UF80 is any better, but I have my doubts.

The best feeling and most playable unweighted keyboard on the market at the moment is the Korg M3-61/73, but being a $2200 full synth workstation (61 key version), it's pricey for a controller. At one time the Kurzweil keyboards were pretty good for weighted and unweighted keys (PC88 has been mentioned, and it's a good choice), but I haven't had a chance to try the newer PC series. 

For weighted keys, for my taste (and given the compromise over a real piano) the Yamaha S90 feels better than most 88 key models I've seen, but again, you are buying a full synth/piano. Personally, I'm highly disappointed with the decline in quality of controllers in the last 10 years. I thought it would improve, but it's gotten worse. I have a Yamaha KX88 and though it isn't my preference for action or controller capabilities in general, it responds better than most anything out today in the dedicated controller market, and mine is going on 20 years old now.

For an unweighted smaller (49 keys) controller, the Akai MPK49 is great. The action is a bit fast and stiff so it takes some getting used to and working with velocity offsets/transforms for some orchestration uses, but it's consistent and in general feels better and more reliable than most others on the market. The wheels, knobs and faders are much better than anything MAudio, Novation, etc are putting out. 

The Yamaha KX6 is okay (some nice controller features), but it weighs about 1lb and feels like it was made by Fisher Price's cheap toy division, and though the keys feel pretty decent at first, it appears they are a plastic lever action which I doubt would last 6 months, if that. 

My .02,
Dedric


----------



## damoy (May 21, 2008)

I was looking at picking up a CME UF8 as well. The local music store has marked it down to the point where its getting really tempting, but the negative reviews are a put off. I'd also be difficult for me to part with my trusty old A90, but now some of the keys are starting to act up creating a sensitivity imbalance across the keyboard. But it's only 3 keys, so maybe I can just compose music without those keys, and that will be my signature... not! :cry:


----------



## Daryl (May 21, 2008)

I tried the 88 key CME in a store and hated it. I certainly wouldn't buy one.

However, I did buy the little one (with the really plastic feeling keys) and I use this exclusively for keyswitches, Breath control and sliders. It's really great being able to have the same articulation keyswitches for all instruments all in the same place, and not have to remember where they are any more! Best £100 I ever spent.

D


----------



## a7 (May 22, 2008)

KDM, 

Where was your review? I'm sure I didn't see it. I don't recall reading any bad reviews previous to buying it.

Damoy,

Don't bother with it. I got it for only $250+shipping, but it was a waste of money. 


Synthetic,

I hadn't thought much about aftertouch when considering it. It does make sense that it would effect the action, which wouldn't be a good thing for me since I'm mainly interested in the Kawai for it's action. 

Where did you get to play it at? I haven't found anywhere locally that sells Kawai, except for a Steinway dealer, and I'm afraid to even go in that place. It would probably spoil me forever if I played on a Steinway grand.


----------



## kdm (May 22, 2008)

a7 @ Thu May 22 said:


> KDM,
> 
> Where was your review? I'm sure I didn't see it. I don't recall reading any bad reviews previous to buying it.



Hi a7 - the review was for online retailer Audiomidi.com - you wouldn't have seen it unless you went looking for the keyboard there, which was part of the reason for the smilicon (and as I read it, I was more generous than I thought... sigh). Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with the keyboard - it's frustrating to find so few options in controllers these days. On reviews, it's difficult to sort out personal opinions from a review as the goal is to be fair and objective for a wide range of readers. Often you'll read what is "good" about a product for people who would be interested in it rather than much of a focus on what is poor about it. 

And yes, a Steinway would spoil you, but it's worth giving one a test drive whenever possible - at least an older, broken-in, expertly maintained model. The college where I studied piano had a gorgeous 30 or so year old Steinway in the recital auditorium - perfectly maintained. I would drop in and play from time to time, and performed a few recitals there as well accompanying vocal majors. Never felt a piano quite like that and it definitely set a high bar for what I expected in a piano, much less a controller. And of course, the sound was even more amazing than the feel - a true musical instrument in a perfect environment. Other Steinways I've played have been quite nice, but nothing like that one. Yamaha's never felt right to me.

Regards,
Dedric


----------



## a7 (Jun 6, 2008)

KDM, I hadn't been to the audiomidi site in a long time. Not that it matters now, but I'd like to read what you had to say in your review if you know where it can still be found online.

Thanks


----------



## Lunatique (Jun 10, 2008)

I was seriously considering the UF8 or UF80, and after the longest time I finally tracked down one in a store some distance away. I thought the feel of the keys were fine, and would've bought it, except that I ended up finding a used Kurzweil PC2X on ebay for roughly the same price. I picked the PC2X because it has built-in breath and ribbon controller inputs, while the UF series only have breath controller input and you'd have to pay for a converter to use a ribbon controller on it. I didn't need all the knobs and sliders on the UF series anyway since I already have a Novation ReMOTE SL 25. I'm quite happy with the Kurzweil PC2X. It's not my ultimate favorite key action I've ever tried, but it's certainly good.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 10, 2008)

Lunatique @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> It's not my ultimate favorite key action I've ever tried, but it's certainly good.



... but at least better than the UF? 
Well, maybe I just had bad experience with my UF6, but compared to the Axiom25 the keys are a complete different level - especially the black keys.

Enjoy your Shortwhile!


----------



## a7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Geez...

I can't give this thing away. 

I'm trying to sell the UF8. I'm only asking $150 for it, which is an awesome price, but the only interest I've gotten is from a lady who only wants to pay $80 (maybe if I asked $300 she would have offered $150) and a pianist, who would've met my meager price, but didn't like the action.

Might be different if I could find packaging to ship it.

Hmmm...Maybe I _should_ just give it away and get some karma points.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been putting off adding to this thread for a while until I've had time to evaluate it. Now since I've had the CME UF80 for about a month I have to say it's been flawless and a great improvement over the M-Audio Key Station Pro 88 that is now sitting in the corner. 

It installed like a breeze and any parameter I've had to set has been pretty easy. 
The action is a little stiffer than the M-Audio and now since I've had time to adjust to that I find it OK. I'm not a pianist so action was not an overpowering concern. 

I especially like the fact that it has a breath controller input built-in and didn't have to go through all the MIDI Solutions box stuff and environment stuff in Logic I had to do when I set up the M-Audio with my last setup. 

I like the fact that it has aftertouch. I found it limiting that there was none on the M-Audio.

I also like the fact that there is enough room on the top of the keyboard to put things (music, speaker controllers, etc.). That's more important to the workflow than I thought. The M-Audio had so many physical controllers (that I never used) that it didn't allow me to use the space on my desk as well as I could have. 

On the UF80 there are more than enough MIDI controllers on the surface to do anything I would ever want to do. 

The overall build quality I'd rate somewhere between OK and good. 

The only conceivable shortcomings feature-wise is no X-Y controller and there is no third foot pedal controller input. 

If these things meet your needs then I would have no problem recommending it.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 25, 2008)

a7 @ Thu May 22 said:


> Synthetic,
> 
> I hadn't thought much about aftertouch when considering it. It does make sense that it would effect the action, which wouldn't be a good thing for me since I'm mainly interested in the Kawai for it's action.
> 
> Where did you get to play it at? I haven't found anywhere locally that sells Kawai, except for a Steinway dealer, and I'm afraid to even go in that place. It would probably spoil me forever if I played on a Steinway grand.



Aftertouch is usually achieved by a strip of plastic under the keys. When you press down, it presses into this plastic strip. So aftertouch certainly changes the feel of the keyboard. Unless it's an optical sensor, and no one does that anymore. 

Locally, assuming you're in Los Angeles, the Sam Ash Music in Hollywood has Kawai digital pianos. A few weeks ago they still had the MP8 mark 1 (same action) on sale. You can also search for dealers on the Kawai site, but many of them don't stock the pianos.


----------



## a7 (Jun 25, 2008)

I ordered the MP8II and have been using it for the past couple weeks. I love it. The piano sounds aren't the best, but usable. I have plenty of software based pianos I use, anyway. But, the action really is wonderful. 

Ya'know, my piano libraries actually sound better now. Seriously. Probably because I actually play better on the Kawai.

Anyway, that's where my stimulus check went and I couldn't be happier for it.


As far as the UF8, it's definately a jump up from the M-Audio controller.


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 3, 2008)

Waywyn @ Tue Jun 10 said:


> Lunatique @ Tue Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not my ultimate favorite key action I've ever tried, but it's certainly good.
> ...



Hmm, I think that's a matter of personal preference. For me, the UF8 wasn't nearly as bad as a lot of people say, and I think it's due the nature of unstable quality control at the factory. The one I played reminded me a bit of the Fatar key action, which if I remember, had a distinct wood feel, whereas the keys on the PC2X has more of that ivory feel. The Fatar type of key action is lighter and bouncier if I remember correctly, and the Kurzweil one is heavier and not as bouncy. Then again, supposedly Fatar makes keybeds for all the major keyboard companies, but I have to think each keyboard company requires different specifications from Fatar and not just take whatever Fatar gives them?


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 3, 2008)

Jack Weaver @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> a great improvement over the M-Audio Key Station Pro 88 that is now sitting in the corner.



Yeah, that sucks in a major way. I bought one to use as a spare last time my PC88 was being fixed, it has 10 action responses - all identical, all sucky.

Whoever made that wasn't a keyboard player..

Cheers

Paul


----------



## damoy (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Yamaha MO8? If so, any thoughts on it?


----------



## Hal (Jul 22, 2008)

synthetic @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> Then again NO ONE makes a good 88-key controller these days. Someone make a killer 88-key MIDI controller for $1999 and I'll buy it.



have u checked this,its what i want to get but i cant where i am

http://www.doepfer.de/home_e.htm

make me happy and buy it


----------



## DeOlivier (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an UF80 in my home studio and can't recommend it. The modwheel sometimes sends data even if I don't touch it, the action is crappy, and the highest velocity value I can produce on most of the black keys is 115-116. CME's forum is full of posts from people with the same problems, and they just don't seem to react and release a firmware update... My advice: spend your money on something else.


----------

